

Your.flowingdata - An experiment in personal metrics through Twitter - frisco
http://your.flowingdata.com/

======
frisco
Here's a post on your.flowingdata explaining it more in depth:

[http://flowingdata.com/2009/07/15/collect-data-about-
yoursel...](http://flowingdata.com/2009/07/15/collect-data-about-yourself-
with-twitter-your-flowingdata-is-live/)

This is exceptionally awesome. I didn't realize it until I saw it, but I'd
been looking for exactly this for a very, very long time.

